# 12/13 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Styles & Ellsworth Battle for the Title



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> WWE Week rolls through SmackDown LIVE as James Ellsworth looks to unseat "The Champ that Runs the Camp." But will Dean Ambrose have something about it?











*WWE Week will feature Styles vs. Ellsworth in a WWE Championship Match*​


> This Tuesday at 8/7 C, James Ellsworth challenges AJ Styles for the WWE Title as part of WWE Week on USA Network. In addition to dealing with the pressures of such a high-stakes contest and the fact that The Phenomenal One will be out to absolutely destroy him, Ellsworth must also prepare himself for the little matter of a lunatic on the loose, thirsty for retribution.
> 
> Last week, Ellsworth cost Dean Ambrose both the WWE Championship at WWE TLC and the Intercontinental Championship on SmackDown LIVE. So perhaps the question isn’t whether or not the chinless Superstar will win the title, but who will get their hands on him first? Then again, Ellsworth has defied the odds before. (He’s unbeaten against the champion so far.) Is there actually a chance that he will find a way to capture WWE’s top prize?











*Who can possibly overcome The Wyatt Family?*​


> Last week, new SmackDown Tag Team Champions Randy Orton & Bray Wyatt overcame former titleholders Heath Slater & Rhyno in dominant fashion, reminding the WWE Universe just how dangerous they really are, not only to the Tag Team division, but to Team Blue as a whole.
> 
> Later on Talking Smack, Rhyno walked out on The One Man Band, indicating that we could be seeing the end of Beauty & The Man Beast. But is there any tandem on SmackDown LIVE who will dare challenge the Wyatts? The Hype Bros have already stated they are heading in that direction, and American Alpha will surely continue their longstanding pursuit of tandem championship gold. A challenge from The Usos would also be a sight to see, and though ew’re not sure what would happen if “The Fashion Police” Breezango attempted to hand The New Face of Fear a citation, we are definitely curious.
> 
> Notwithstanding the incredible talent in SmackDown LIVE’s Tag Team division, however, with the news that The Wyatts will utilizethe Freebird Rule throughout their championship reign, it will be difficult for any team to contend with the combined force of Wyatt, Orton & Luke Harper.











*Is Nikki out to get Natalya or Carmella?*​


> Last week, following Carmella’s claims that Natalya had attacked Nikki Bella at Survivor Series, a stone-faced Nikki didn’t seem the least bit receptive to Natalya’s denial. Later on Talking Smack, The Princess of Staten Island further explained her side of things and added more fuel to the fire.
> 
> Which one’s lying: Carmella or Natalya? And will Fearless Nikki take it upon herself to find out the answer with whatever force necessary?











*Who will look to unseat The Miz?*​


> As Curt Hawkins might say, it’s time to face the facts: The Miz walked out of Survivor Series, WWE TLC and last week’s SmackDown LIVE with the Intercontinental Title still securely around his waist.
> 
> So who will be the next Superstar to try and knock The A-Lister into a B-List column? As SmackDown LIVE is the land of opportunity, the field has never been more wide open. Certainly Baron Corbin comes to mind, considering his success in recent brutal showdowns against Kalisto. Perhaps Luke Harper will look to conquer Miz and bring even more championship gold into the Wyatt Family fold. Or, in light of James Ellsworth’s interference last week, will Dean Ambrose vie for another crack at the illustrious title?
> 
> ...











*Gabriel Iglesias to appear on SmackDown LIVE Tuesday night*​


> Tuesday at 8/7 C on USA Network, celebrated comedian Gabriel Iglesias is headed to SmackDown LIVE as part of WWE Week.
> 
> Not only is Iglesias is one of America's most successful stand-up comedians who performs to sold-out crowds around the world, he is one of the most watched comedians on YouTube. His non-scripted comedic docu-follow series “Fluffy Breaks Even” begin its third season on FUSE TV early next year.
> 
> ...


Source: WWE.com


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

More "celebs" invading SDL? :booklel


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Whats with these shitty D list celebrity cameos on SDL recently?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Whats with these shitty D list celebrity cameos on SDL recently?


No idea, but it's a trend that needs to end :goaway


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh god more "celebs" just what we needed.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

WHO THE FUCK IS THAT


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

'Celebs'

:tripsscust

'Styles & Ellsworth Battle for the Title'. Just reading that can make one's head explode.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alexa NOT being in the preview is so :rude. Unwanted guest hosts, comedy jobbers in the main event, and Natalya being featured in the women's division? Smackdown is turning into 2009 RAW.*


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

CJ taking Brock's bad habit of making threads on Saturdays :Jim Pls don't my good dude.

Nice to see the "A" Show with dem guests hosts :mj4


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Who the hell are these 'celebs' exactly?

I know i'm British, but i see some of these names and i'm genuinely baffled as to who exactly they are and what business they have appearing in the WWE.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brock said:


> 'Styles & Ellsworth Battle for the Title'. Just reading that can make one's head explode.


I was oringinally gonna go with "Any Man With Two Hands Can Become the New Champ That Runs the Camp" but didn't want the title to take up another line :beckylol



The Tempest said:


> CJ taking Brock's bad habit of making threads on Saturdays :Jim Pls don't my good dude.


Preview was up on WWE.com :shrug


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

CJ said:


> No idea, but it's a trend that needs to end :goaway


Its time wasted that would be better spent on Slater, Corbin, Hawkins, etc. Even just a minute of promo time for one of those guys instead of some lame celeb would be so much better.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope The Wyatts destroy that fat cunt.

No idea who he is but that is one slappable face right there.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Ellsworth vs. AJ again :lmao

SmackDown's main event scene :lmao

"Celebrity" appearances :lmao

I thought SmackDown was an amazing wrestling show?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

ShadowKiller said:


> Ellsworth vs. AJ again :lmao
> 
> SmackDown's main event scene :lmao
> 
> ...


Nah my dude, SmackDown can do nothing wrong, weren't you aware? :mj4


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Please destroy Ellsworth tomorrow Dean, PLEASE. I can't take much more of him lol :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

My prediction is that AJ beats Ellsworth clean and hopefully quickly. Then on Talking Smack or next week Ellsworth gets mad at Ambrose for not helping him beat AJ when last week he was there for Ambrose during his IC title match against Miz.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SD haters acting like it was never the shit, and that this nonsense didn't happen over time. Once Vince knew SD was the better show, he was clear to put any kind of promotional value he could possibly find on it, and also waste an enormous amount of time with the dude "the fans" put over. I can't say James wasn't entertaining thou.

It's December, welcome to filler month till the new year.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

That face of the 'celeb' made me lmgdao.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So Smackdown doing the celeb guest appearance shit too huh? Gabriel a funny dude, but not really too interested in seeing him on a wrestling show. They'll probably have him humiliate Miz or something.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God I hope this is the last time AJ ever has to deal with Ellsworth.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD just have AJ destroy Ellsworth and pin him without inserting any stupid fuckery.

Then have Dean come out after the match and kill Ellsworth.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will AJ Styles finally get his win over James Ellsworth after being 0-3?
- Will Dean Ambrose get his revenge after what happened last week?
- Who will the Miz try to humiliate next?
- Who will the Wyatt Family dominate next here tonight?
- Will Nikki Bella finally snap on Natalya after being stabbed in the back?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Nobody calls Carmella The Princess of Staten Island. Ever. Must be a proper gimp who writes these, they're obsessed with pushing these nicknames.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Salvation is shown EVERY Tuesday Night #ThankYouSmackDown


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Whats with these shitty D list celebrity cameos on SDL recently?


They must be starving for any sort of cash or managerial favours to allow these people onto their shows, cause that´s clearly a huge negative for the overall marketing of the product. You´d rather have no celebs than to admit that you cannot do any better than these bums.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Outside of the main event scene has still been very solid recently.

Wyatt/Orton remain intriguing plus they need new challengers.
Miz is the best thing in the WWE right now plus he needs a new challenger.
More Alexa vs Becky build.
What next for Corbin?

Smackdown still has a lot of good stuff going on. As for the main event tonight, I wouldn't be surprised if Ellsworth wins by DQ after Ambrose beats the shit out of him.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm not exactly sold on Alexa as champion yet especially when it sounds like she is cutting the same promo every week with different words. Her style is enhanced because of being a heel and not having to sell the audience just like Sasha's was in NXT. Her holding it just screams B show Champion. She is keeping the belt warm for Nikki or Becky.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

genghis hank said:


> Nobody calls Carmella The Princess of Staten Island. Ever. Must be a proper gimp who writes these, they're obsessed with pushing these nicknames.


Some brain-dead asshole Creative flunkie hoping to stumble on the next catchy hashtag. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## BeadyRoller (Nov 10, 2016)

Can see Taker showing up after the AJ match.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Expecting a Cena return tonight. Figure Styles will be close to murdering Elsworth and Cena will run in. I mean if he can spend a week doing SNL i'm guessing he is now has the time to show up once a week.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Ambrose interferes by destroying Ellsworth, Ellsworth wins by DQ, and his unbeaten record against AJ remains intact. Predictable.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808737436356476932


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Smackdown feels like it's starting to go downhill, that said I'm watching for American Alpha, Dean Ambrose, Aj Styles and Becky Lynch.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

SDL has done a great job of making every belt feel important. Excited to see what comes next.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

JC00 said:


> Expecting a Cena return tonight. Figure Styles will be close to murdering Elsworth and Cena will run in. I mean if he can spend a week doing SNL i'm guessing he is now has the time to show up once a week.


Yeah that´s totally something Raw would do. Have a bayface save Ellsworth, when the fans want to actually see Styles and Ambrose murder the Chinless One. Cena can make his return to challenge Styles and when Ellsworth tries to buddy up Cena, Cena shoves him aside. It will get a huge babyface pop on the night, but in the future it could be used as the first sign of Cena turning to the dark side.



DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808737436356476932


Good way to get everybody on the show. They have so many tag teams it should be a 20 man battle royal. 

American Alpha/Usos/Rhyno+Slater (for the final break-up)/Breezango/Hype Bros/Ascension/Villas/Headbangers/Spirit Squad plus a mystery pairing/debut. 

Like it.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Is Becky still always going get beat up or does that only happen too who has the title?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808737436356476932


You mean lambs to the slaughter hahaha


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

They literally just had an elimination match a couple of weeks ago to determine Tag Title contenders, now we've got another similar match. Do something else to determine the next contenders. Hopefully AA dont win this one, I like AA but it'll get tedious if they just win every single one of these matches.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hopefully Taker/Cena show up to start their feud with with AJ.

AJ/Ellsworth should open the show, it doesn't deserve a main event spot and is a squash match.

Intrested to see who feuds with Miz and The Wyatts, Alexa-Becky should be good too.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Ambrose interferes by destroying Ellsworth, Ellsworth wins by DQ, and his unbeaten record against AJ remains intact. Predictable.


This better not happen. I'm so fucking sick of screwjob finishes with this feud it's like AJ is leeching old TNA booking out of his pores. I'm begging for a clean win.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Apparently Smackdown will be on tape delay tonight, it already started. Looks like some people are gonna be really pissed when they show up at like 7:45 thinking they are 15 minutes early for it and it's already half over.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Like someone else said, I still enjoy practically everything else on this show except for the over saturation of James Ellsworth in the main event scene. The first few weeks it worked. It was funny. Now? It’s just beyond redundant.

I know there will probably be some screwy finish, but I would rather just have AJ and Dean destroy him and get him out of their business.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

JC00 said:


> Apparently Smackdown will be on tape delay tonight, it already started. Looks like some people are gonna be really pissed when they show up at like 7:45 thinking they are 15 minutes early for it and it's already half over.


Just enough time for hasty edits and dust off the "Smackdown Crowd Noise.mp3" for ample doses of canned pops


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Apparently Smackdown will be on tape delay tonight, it already started. Looks like some people are gonna be really pissed when they show up at like 7:45 thinking they are 15 minutes early for it and it's already half over.


Where did you hear this?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

genghis hank said:


> Where did you hear this?


Twitter.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Go Ziggler or Harper pls


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah on tape delay as they have to tape tribute to the troops also, which means it's likely we will see taker/cena tonight


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't expect Taker to appear, however, I'm not counting out a Cena appearance tonight.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

So I guess Smackdown wont be _LIVE _this week?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"SmackdownTapeDelay" :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, it sounds interesting so far


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Eh i'm not that annoyed by it being taped delayed tonight given that they are taping Tribute for the Troops right after.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> "SmackdownTapeDelay" :lol


@CJ Thread title is due for a change man.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Well, it sounds interesting so far


Indeed it does, especially the match that got setup in the opening segment


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

don't think theres any point in watching the stream, so thats SDTD and 205 not so live
oh well i'll get to sleep now


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Were gonna have a new wwe champion tonight folks. 4-0 for Ellsworth!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. Worse fake sickness ever.. This fucking geek


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Okay Smackdown, Raw put out a very good show this week. You've got a lot to work against this week. 

Go blue.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This is so dumb


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love how they don't care about Maryse interfering. She's been doing it since September.

Ellsworth faking a cold to get out of the title match LOL.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ace said:


> Hopefully Taker/Cena show up to start their feud with with AJ.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ellsworth can't sneeze on Daniel Bryan like that


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Yep. Tape delayed to shit... Dat Miz edit


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I guess AJ is still hurt.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Miz with the dope suit. BTW, I'm hoping they have some big plans set tonight for AJ's next feud. Otherwise I wish they would have just gotten this Ellsworth shit over with.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz looking like a Billionaire


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

No Ellsworth and Miz to start. Everybody should be happy.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Aww poor Ellsworth got the sniffles. :grande Once again, the SmackDown kingdom is robbed of seeing a WWE World Championship match tonight. :sadpanda


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

AJ just screams "Main Event". What a Champ.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MizTV? The Phenomenal AJ Styles?? Maryse??? Must-see???? Chairs????? :yes


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

AJ is still hurt. Its why the match is not happening tonight.


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

why people talking about Taker showing up?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Headliner said:


> I love how they don't care about Maryse interfering. She's been doing it since September.


That´s what I am saying. Theoretically Ellsworth is right. How can the GMs no-sell the clear interference on replay, especially when Daniel is suppsoed to hate Miz. Makes no sense.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey you're not Becky AJ no puns!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Chinfluenza.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

wwe9391 said:


> AJ is still hurt. Its why the match is not happening tonight.


Agreed.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Chinfluenza.


:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

if Styles was 5 years younger he become face of the company to replace Cena since Vince loves him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm still not used to A.J. Styles wearing jeans, I guess it will take some getting used to lol! The Miz's suit is nice and I like how Maryse's shoes match his suit.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

OMG these two.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I fucking love AJ Styles. Miz turn?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope Undertaker returns


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Styles goes like...who else is there? That would've cued the Undertaker years ago.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"WWE Champsionship"

Belt still says "Heavyweight"


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Miz/AJ are great together.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

AlternateDemise said:


> Okay Smackdown, Raw put out a very good show this week. You've got a lot to work against this week.
> 
> Go blue.


:lmao :duck :mj4 :Rollins :booklel :lol :LOL. :sodone


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm intrigued.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

AJ VS MIZ FEUD!!!! YES YES YES


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

DAMN!! Awesome line by the Miz!! :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

It's the feud everybody wanted


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

YEEEES Miz back in the main event.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Smackdown desperately needs Cena back. Currently, the heel side has AJ/Wyatts/Miz and the faces have...Ambrose and...Ellsworth?...Ziggler?...Kane?...


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Dean looks like he got trimmed up a bit. I like it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Miz has been ON FIRE since the brand split. Goddamn! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at this loser ass face team of Ziggles and LSDean.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Tag match incoming


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Ewww got my hopes up.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

There is just something cool about Champion vs. Champion, when the belts actually mean something. It´s not Warrior vs. Hogan, but it sure is a shitload above Reigns/Owens or HHH/Kane.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Don't tell me Miz and Ziggler are still feuding. :maury.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler got dropped that quick like a geek.:lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I fucking love AJ Styles. Miz turn?


No...just no. Miz' last face run failed epicly and horribly.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler just picked a fight with Miz and got his ass kicked :lmao


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

Tag team match PLAYA


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

DAMNIT ZIGGLER YOU USELESS BRAT.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

That arena is darker than usual. Methinks this didn't sell very well.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

luuuuke harrrrper!!!!!!!!!!! shit got real


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

OH COME THE FUCK ON. WHY?? Fucking making Ziggler look like an ass again.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What a clusterfuck of an opening...it's good tho.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Luke Harper getting shot? :mark:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LMAO. AJ teasing to climb the top rope, then turns around and leaves.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Wait fuck The Miz.

Luke Harper in a World Title feud. Yea that's what I want.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Poor Ziggler. :HA


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

HARPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER. :mark:


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Miz all day


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

fuck it, give harper a title match.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That's the Ambrose I wanna see. Dirty Deeds to Dolph just because. :lmao They finally seem to be commiting to pushing this SOB as a true tweener.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cipher said:


> That arena is darker than usual. Methinks this didn't sell very well.


Yup.. The crowd is nearly blacked out


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Actually treating Luke Harper like more than a jobber?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MMM2909 said:


> Tag team match PLAYA


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

No Uso's?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

That opening segment was good. Miz/AJ tease with Dean and Dolph thrown in with a surprising Harper.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

No shits given Ambrose is fucking AWESOME. The way he dropped Ziggler :lmao

Then HARPER making his presence felt... WTF?

REALLY enjoyed that opening. Felt fresh.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Ziggler :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That AJ-Miz tease was awesome :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Styles showing his championship intelligence (w/ ankle injury) staying out of harm's way. Good booking there to open the show.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What is this now you have 5 guys going after the WWE title? WWE championship scramble match at the rumble its not a good ideal having 5 guys out of the rumble like that


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I can't be the only one that would love to see a Title vs Title match between AJ and Miz


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but there are no SDL exclusive specials from now until the Rumble, right?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Great just came across the spoilers 

Main event will surprise a few...


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

How the fuck will they do a Tag Team battle Royal?Might aswell turn the Rumble into a Reverse Six-Person Mixed Tag battle royal


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yay. Great to see Ziggler still being treated like trash.

Anyways, still a good opening segment though. That Styles/Miz tease though :mark:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Someone noted it already but the arena is a lot darker than normally. Crowd doesn't seem lively at all, either. Definitely didn't sell well.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> No Uso's?


I'm pretty shocked seeing that is one of them injured?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I feel like it should be Bray/Randall and not Luke, unless they are making the Wyatts utterly dominant.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> Aww poor Ellsworth got the sniffles. :grande Once again, the SmackDown kingdom is robbed of seeing a WWE World Championship match tonight. :sadpanda


That's not a bad thing. Save the title matches for the big shows -- use weekly tv to build them up. That's the smart thing to do instead of spamming title matches.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why have Dolph Ziggler talk crap and mention that the Miz cheats to win, and challenge the Miz like that if Dolph is just gonna end up getting beat up?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I love Ziggler was treated like a cheap whore in that.. I'm so tired of Ziggler.. :gtfo


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

i hope luke harper wins the fatal four way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Please Harper Please Harper Please Please.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Daniel's joke lol!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Remember when AJ just debuted and was on a Miz Tv where Miz didn't let him talk because management wasn't sure of his mic skills? Long gone those days

Harper on the title scene, any title :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Harper is just there for filler lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Why have Dolph Ziggler talk crap and mention that the Miz cheats to win, and challenge the Miz like that if Dolph is just gonna end up getting beat up?


Because monkeys write these shows.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shit, it's Carmella.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Carmella's theme! :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Did anyone else see AJ with that hilarious Saturday morning cartoon villain fist shake at Bryan and Shane? :lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Just let it be Eva already.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Why have Dolph Ziggler talk crap and mention that the Miz cheats to win, and challenge the Miz like that if Dolph is just gonna end up getting beat up?


Yeah, that was kinda BS. Hopefully, he'll look good in his match later on tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella is so fine


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Hope Carmella buries this boring ass Natalya.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Therapy said:


> I love Ziggler was treated like a cheap whore in that.. I'm so tired of Ziggler.. :gtfo


Maybe it leads to a heel turn. I´d like to see a Ziggler led stable just to prop him up a bit. Also wouldn´t mind, if him or Harper won tonight. I don´t want Ambrose again, and The Miz vs. Styles is far too big for a Smackdown edition. That should only happen on a big four PPV.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol at not putting Paige on that TD graphic, she is buried 20 feet under


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

JBL: I don't know, she's Canadian and she's a Hart. That's two things against her I think she might have attacked you Nikki.

:lmao


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> WWEDivaGirl96 said:
> 
> 
> > Why have Dolph Ziggler talk crap and mention that the Miz cheats to win, and challenge the Miz like that if Dolph is just gonna end up getting beat up?
> ...


I knew Harambe was alive


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What asshole gives a Carmella match a commercial break? Fuck.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

What the fuck does being Canadian and a Hart have to do with anything?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Fatal four way #1 contender. :lol God, they're really spinning their wheels and killing time. You could probably skip all of the episodes up until two to three weeks before the RR and not miss anything of note. Not their fault as the RR is so long away but still


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> JBL: I don't know, she's Canadian and she's a Hart. That's two things against her I think she might have attacked you Nikki.
> 
> :lmao


Remember the days when "being a Hart" actually carried weight? :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Mickie James: "It's me, Nikki! It was me all along!!!"


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Because monkeys write these shows.



It sucks sometimes! I wish they would write Dolph better.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I know SDL is lacking with mid card and upper mid card babyfaces, but they really should turn Ziggler anyway. Now that this Miz feud is over there is really nothing else for him to do. It's time - he's paid his dues.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ defending the title on the episode Cena is returning... guess we all know where this is headed..


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

I swear Camella's theme song is gets stuck in my head everytime. lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Mickie James: "It's me, Nikki! It was me all along!!!"


Well now I want to see this! We probably won't get it though! :frown2: But if we did it would be awesome!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

bonkertons said:


> I know SDL is lacking with mid card and upper mid card babyfaces, but they really should turn Ziggler anyway. Now that this Miz feud is over there is really nothing else for him to do. It's time - he's paid his dues.


 I don't want to see Ambrose or Ziggler feuding for the title...

SD really is lacking an uppercard, I would have loved to see AJ defend it against Neville,Zayn or Cesaro.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay WWE, go left field on this one and have Harper win the match. Wyatt Family has some decent momentum going right now, let's keep it up.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jason Golden said:


> I swear Camella's theme song is gets stuck in my head everytime. lol


Every time I hear it now, I just think of the video of Big Cass singing it lmfao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I feel bad sometimes, but I never care about the women when it involves any people who were around before they started to be taken seriously. I was conditioned to not take Nikki Bella, Natalya, Alicia Fox etc. seriously...so I still don't.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Ace said:


> AJ defending the title on the episode Cena is returning... guess we all know where this is headed..


Cena v Styles RR
Cena v Taker WM


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Therapy said:


> Remember the days when "being a Hart" actually carried weight? :lol


Being a Hart has never carried any weight. Being BRET Hart used to carry weight, but every other Hart was a nobody.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Shane and Bryan said that if Wyatt/Maryse/etc. interfere, their rep in this match will be eliminated. Does that confirm that Ellsworth will interfere on Ambrose's behalf, which in turn gets him eliminated?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nattie has the most transparent acting in the entire company.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I like that the women now actually fight instead of performing gymnastic acts. I know it might be to protect Carmella, but it actually makes a lot more sense than selling intense hatred through handsprings, headscissors and dive under clothlines that barely connect.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus, Natalya is unbearable. fpalm


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Because monkeys write these shows.


don't be so quick to judge .. just sayin


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Being a Hart has never carried any weight. Being BRET Hart used to carry weight, but every other Hart was a nobody.


Even Owen?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

JBL: Nikki you're not that popular

Me: I love you John


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

If Dean wins this a flop


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuck off Carmella with the yelling.. I'm having Kelly Kelly flashbacks


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Ace said:


> I don't want to see Ambrose or Ziggler feuding for the title...
> 
> SD really is lacking an uppercard, I would have loved to see AJ defend it against Neville,Zayn or Cesaro.


Regardless of what you get right now(hopefully Miz), it's only lasting until the 27th when AJ retains and Cena returns. It's looking likely that's where AJ's road leads. Hopefully he can somehow find a way to retain against him. Not feeling too optimistic there though.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Guys I'm not trying to spoil anything but I'm pretty sure John is coming back soon because there is a house-show in my area in January. John Cena is being advertised for it but cards are subject to change so we probably can't be sure.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Carmella's screams. :banderas


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice! Carmella wins 



AngryConsumer said:


> Jesus, Natalya is unbearable. fpalm


Lol they give Natalya plenty of mic time too. WWE, why u do dis? :cuss:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hysteria said:


> Even Owen?


Yes. Owen never made it past the midcard.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

if ya like Nikki Bellas puppies, gimmie a hell ya


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Nikki just said theres no way it could be Natalya, yet last week she stared at her all silent acting pissed as if she knew it was her.....


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, not the goddamn rollup of doom.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yo real shit.....

I think Nikki, Carmella AND Natalya are doing good with the storytelling in this feud. I actually care about who attacked Nikki Bella.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Remember when Becky lost to Nattie at Battleground? Fuck you WWE!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Who knew Carmella could actually do a flawless small package. The way they played this on commentary actually points to Natalya, unless it is a good swerve.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Nikki is fucking deplorable on commentary. She says a lot to say nothing and her delivery is entirely too lethargic and insincere for a face. So monotonous and phony sounding.


Carmella seems to be getting more confident in ring and she's finally getting a reaction.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Fuck off Carmella with the yelling.. I'm having Kelly Kelly flashbacks


Just no.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol American Alpha in the middle of all those jobber teams. SD's entire tag division is jobbers with American Alpha in the middle of them, they seriously need The Revival to balance out this division.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol American Alpha in the middle of all those jobber teams. SD's entire tag division is jobbers with American Alpha in the middle of them, they seriously need The Revival to balance out this division.


 The Revival and DIY should go to SD, there are so many holes in so many divisions atm.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

bonkertons said:


> Regardless of what you get right now(hopefully Miz), it's only lasting until the 27th when AJ retains and Cena returns. It's looking likely that's where AJ's road leads. Hopefully he can somehow find a way to retain against him. Not feeling too optimistic there though.


Gonna be salty as hell when Cena takes the title off of Styles. 

Count me as one that doesn't get too excited over the possibility of Cena/Taker, when months in advance, the result is a given. :eyeroll


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

The SD tag division is horrendous


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol American Alpha in the middle of all those jobber teams. SD's entire tag division is jobbers with American Alpha in the middle of them, they seriously need The Revival to balance out this division.


They need another team to make it four credible teams. They do Wyatts/AA and suddenly the Usos have nothing to do. Their heel turn needs to pick up again before it loses all momentum.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Guys I'm not trying to spoil anything but I'm pretty sure John is coming back soon because there is a house-show in my area in January. John Cena is being advertised for it but cards are subject to change so we probably can't be sure.


Nah, no worries. You didn't spoil anything. 

A couple of hours away from my area, there is going to be an AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose vs John Cena match for the WWEWHC title on December 30th. Should be a fun match to see it live 

So yea, Cena is returning soon.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The actual tag teams on Smackdown are a bit of a mess.

American Alpha are great.

I like Breezango but they aren't taken seriously and probably never will be.

Beauty and the Man Beast ran its course and it looks like they're breaking up.

The Vaudevillians have been buried and now Jack Gallagher kind of stole the gimmick and is doing it better than them. 

I didn't even really like the Ascension in NXT and they've been awful on the main roster and Konnor has wellness violations.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

WCW almost saved us from this.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

So they've basically turned SD into a commercial.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Not sure what's more nauseating tonight, the announcers or the epileptic cameraman.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I drink and I know things said:


> The actual tag teams on Smackdown are a bit of a mess.
> 
> American Alpha are great.
> 
> ...


Yup. They need a 4th credible team to debut, and then rebuild Breezango from the B-division by dominating Villas, Descension and HorriBros.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Welcome back, part-timer. :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

FLUFFY!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Isn't this guy the comedian that steals people's jokes?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Who the fuck is this? I'm so tired of WWE with this guest bullshit.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

FLUFFY!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Who's this fat fuck?


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Wonder if Becky's going to have rematch on the first Smackdown of 2017?


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Who's that?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

ElTerrible said:


> Yup. They need a 4th credible team to debut, and then rebuild Breezango from the B-division by dominating Villas, Descension and HorriBros.


I forgot to mention that Mojo Rawley is one of the most obnoxious guys ever on the roster.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"They give them away at Goodwill" :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Nah, no worries. You didn't spoil anything.
> 
> A couple of hours away from my area, there is going to be an AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose vs John Cena match for the WWEWHC title on December 30th. Should be a fun match to see it live
> 
> So yea, Cena is returning soon.


Good to know I was worried people might not like me mentioning that. I'm thinking about going to the house show, I haven't been to one in years. Matt Hardy was still with the company and Triple H was on Smackdown. I think it was a Smackdown and ECW house show.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Who the fuck is this? I'm so tired of WWE with this guest bullshit.


How have you not heard of Gabriel Iglesias?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Isn't this guy the comedian that steals people's jokes?


Nah that's not Carlos mencia


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Isn't this guy the comedian that steals people's jokes?


That's Carlos.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

There's a stupid.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

There goes our hope for Apollo "Virgil" Crews.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

For a split second I thought "wait isn't Bastion Booger dead?"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Remember when Apollo Crews challenged the Miz at Summerslam for the IC title? Yep, me neither.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i really want Shelton Benjamin to hurry up and get better so he can help fill out this thin roster.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can Mojo be eliminated from the wrestling business entirely? Too late for that stipulation? :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Maryse is great.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't give a fuck what anybody says, I like Mojo.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

YAY HYPE BROS!!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Hype Bros legitimately have one of the worst themes I've ever heard. It's just a bunch of sounds thrown together with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cipher said:


> How have you not heard of Gabriel Iglesias?


Because I find most of today's TV and comedy to be shit so I don't check for it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol are they seriously doing a burglar angle on Total Divas? Lol if it didn't look fake enough already, so what the camera guys and total divas crew just filming a prowler stalking Maryse and not doing anything about it?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Is DDP going to be on Total Divas?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

AngryConsumer said:


> Can Mojo be eliminated from the wrestling business entirely? Too late for that stipulation? :lol


He´s like the male version of Bayley, only that absolutely nobody likes him.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, so far it's been about 20 minutes of commercials and 25 minutes of shit.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Is DDP going to be on Total Divas?


You win the internet today!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Because I find most of today's TV and comedy to be shit so I don't check for it.


He's been around for quite awhile, and his stand-up is actually pretty funny.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol are they seriously doing a burglar angle on Total Divas? Lol if it didn't look fake enough already, so what the camera guys and total divas crew just filming a prowler stalking Maryse and not doing anything about it?


That looked like security cam footage, if they're literally filming a guy in their yard then yeah it's fake as fuck.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The Cleaner said:


> He's been around for quite awhile, and his stand-up is actually pretty funny.


Well he was standing there and it was not funny.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol are they seriously doing a burglar angle on Total Divas? Lol if it didn't look fake enough already, so what the camera guys and total divas crew just filming a prowler stalking Maryse and not doing anything about it?


That for some reason wasn't reported anywhere when it happened.

Watch it end up being Miz or some shit.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Possibly setting up Rhyno vs Heath here?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

what the fuck is mojo wearing?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

On the plus side, there's a new episode of Bitchin' Rides at 9.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Good to know I was worried people might not like me mentioning that. I'm thinking about going to the house show, I haven't been to one in years. Matt Hardy was still with the company and Triple H was on Smackdown. I think it was a Smackdown and ECW house show.


You can go if you're interested. Check out what the headlining matches are for that house event you're close to. You never know. It could be a fun one


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait, I thought Rhyno and Heath were done as a tag team.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> what the fuck is mojo wearing?


Zuma pants I think they're called?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Simon Gotch REALLY pissed them off with that Sin Cara fight


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

This is in no way,shape,or form a "Tag Team" match.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Therapy said:


> You win the internet today!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

There sure are a lot of ads for that SING movie geez man. It feels like they have been advertising it for months now. I'm ready for it to get off my tv at this point. I'm not even trying to be mean but it's kinda annoying seeing so many ads for it all the time.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wait, I thought Rhyno and Heath were done as a tag team.


Just like Sami and KO are done having matches together
And just like Miz and Ziggler are done having matches together
Also like Sasha and Charlotte were done having matches together

:lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> what the fuck is mojo wearing?


Smart move. He hopes the Fashion Police will eliminate themselves from the match, cause they cannot stand to be in such close proximity to him.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> what the fuck is mojo wearing?


Looks like pajama pants I threw in the Salvation Army bin about 30 years ago. :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

FANTASTIC Miz TV segment.

Just end this Ellsworth shit already though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man this tag division is so weak compared to Raw's.


The Cleaner said:


> He's been around for quite awhile, and his stand-up is actually pretty funny.


I have a very strict taste. :sleep


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dio Brando said:


> That's Carlos.


Carlos Mencia also don't got no dick man,


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This match is so damn bad, it feels like all that is happening is someone getting beat down in each corner..


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> There sure are a lot of ads for that SING movie geez man. It feels like they have been advertising it for months now. I'm ready for it to get off my tv at this point. I'm not even trying to be mean but it's kinda annoying seeing so many ads for it all the time.


Yeah, that can go away, and take that fucking gecko with it.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Called it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Man this tag division is so weak compared to Raw's.
> 
> I have a very strict taste. :sleep


 The Revival and DIY should both go to SD, seriously Raw has plenty of credible tag teams there..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is terrible. It's like the Royal Rumble when it's full of time killers till the stars arrive


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jason Jordan needs to win this now...


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Damn, enough with the commercials already.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

God that Ascension dude is so horrible, Slater had to pull him back up, cause he could not do it on his own.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Two Tags gone in two days.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Wait, I thought Rhyno and Heath were done as a tag team.


That was only on Talking Smack so they probably feel they need to do it an actual break up story on the actual show.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> You can go if you're interested. Check out what the headlining matches are for that house event you're close to. You never know. It could be a fun one


I know that it's gonna be a Smackdown house show. John Cena and A.J. Styles will be there if nothing happens to them. Hopefully nothing does!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I drink and I know things said:


> That was only on Talking Smack so they probably feel they need to do it an actual break up story on the actual show.


Would be interesting, if Slater won now and decided to pick a new partner.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> Well he was standing there and it was not funny.


No, that was definitely not funny. Then again, that wasn't his material -- it was WWE Creative's. :shrug:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Any word on the Uso's? Where r they?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

poor Vaudevillains


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> There sure are a lot of ads for that SING movie geez man. It feels like they have been advertising it for months now. I'm ready for it to get off my tv at this point. I'm not even trying to be mean but it's kinda annoying seeing so many ads for it all the time.


Same with those "Truth" ads, at this point I want to personally take them all and stuff leaves of tobacco up their noses till they choke on them. And I don't even smoke!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok the Ellsworth stuff was kinda funny a first but its what 2 months later? and this idiot's still in the main event storyline? Good god end this shit already.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice! Tyler Breeze is in the final 5


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> Yeah, that can go away, and take that fucking gecko with it.


Sooooo many ads. :goldberg2:arn:summer2

It can get annoying.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The only decent team gone. I can't get over how bad these teams are.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait? What? American Alpha the only credible team in this match was eliminated? Huh? R u kidding me? This tag divisions a damn joke.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jordan has a shit ton of potential.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Any word on the Uso's? Where r they?


One of them is injured so the other one just sits.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm starting to worry that the ball is being dropped on American Alpha...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That one Ascension guy is fat as fuck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well fuck me


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Why did Viktor save Breeze?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait? What? American Alpha the only credible team in this match was eliminated? Huh? R u kidding me?


This booking makes no sense. What the fuck?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Hype Bros will win:maury


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Heath's dead :mj2


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

holy shit. Mojo's getting a title shot isn't he?

Mojo fucking rawley.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

None of the teams left are close to established enough to have any credibility against the Wyatts.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Connor needs to lay off the fucking donuts a little.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey Otunga,

Learn another word besides "Gah-Lee". It's not getting over and makes you sound like a hayseed from that fictional town called Mayberry.

That is all...:imout


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Damn, the jobber teams eliminating the credible teams in this match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they chose to have American Alpha eliminated and have it come down to Hype Bros, Ascension and Breezango? lol jesus christ whos booking this shit?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

what a goddamn awful time for tag team wrestling.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Wait... American Alpha is out? 

SDL has for sure dropped the ball on these two. Besides Ellsworth, my other only complaint for the show. 

Now... we get to see the new Wyatts against Ryder and... Mojo? :tripsscust


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Aight, Hype Bros!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*camera pans to kid cheering*
*Tall guy in front blocks the camera's shot*

Wyatts vs Ascension would have been cool: The battle of who's more esoteric/mystical.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

You know what, it's something new and fresh. I won't knock it until I see it in action.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Hype Bros? Are you fucking kidding me? That match is the most predictable match ever. As if the Hype Bros are taken as a threat?

Who is booking this shit?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have no interest in the Hype Bros against the Wyatts


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Can he trade Mojo for Hawkins already.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What did JBL say about Mauro and twitter?


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

OMG YES! YES! YES! YEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSS! MY BROS WON!

Man I was NOT expecting them to win too.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They have no idea what to do with the Alphas. They're trying to give Wyatts a softball feud to cred them up before the Alphas take the belts from them, but they can't keep the Alphas relevant in the meantime since there's no other teams to feud with.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Four Jobber tag teams and they pick the Hype Bros.


I don't know what to say anymore.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Same with those "Truth" ads, at this point I want to personally take them all and stuff leaves of tobacco up their noses till they choke on them. And I don't even smoke!



We know smoking is bad and I don't smoke either but I feel like it will take more than some ads to get most smokers to stop. I know some people who smoke and I'm assuming that they have seen those commercials were the guy has to push down on his throat to talk and the one where the guy has to use a oxygen tank to breath but that doesn't stop them from smoking.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> I have no interest in the Hype Bros against the Wyatts


 99% chance the hype Bros lose lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Wait? What? American Alpha the only credible team in this match was eliminated? Huh? R u kidding me? This tag divisions a damn joke.


It´s not such a bad idea actually. Gives some of the weaker teams crediblity like Breezango, HorriBros and Ascension. Wyatts beat them on an edition of Smackdown and then we move onto the real feud for the tag titles at Mania.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’m usually someone who doesn’t care for Battle Royals, but that was really entertaining at the end. Konnor actually looked like a monster for once. Breeze showed why he should be higher than he is. Jordan, Slater, Ryder all looked good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Godway said:


> They have no idea what to do with the Alphas. They're trying to give Wyatts a softball feud to cred them up before the Alphas take the belts from them, but they can't keep the Alphas relevant in the meantime since there's no other teams to feud with.


 They need to desperately get TR and DIY on SD.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well i can't be too mad Alpha was eliminated, cause this is obviously just gonna be a match to give Wyatt's a successful title defense. But fuck at least have Alpha be one of the final two teams in the match instead of being eliminated like jobbers.


----------



## TBreeze (Jun 23, 2016)

Really wanted Tyler


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Who is Alexa facing? Naomi?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I drink and I know things said:


> I'm starting to worry that the ball is being dropped on American Alpha...


Orton is facing Bray Wyatt at Mania so they will probably drop the titles to American Alpha at the February PPV or on a Smackdown TV show in March.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TD Stinger said:


> I’m usually someone who doesn’t care for Battle Royals, but that was really entertaining at the end. Konnor actually looked like a monster for once. Breeze showed why he should be higher than he is. Jordan, Slater, Ryder all looked good.


Agreed. It actually helped to elevate everybody except the Villas. They just need to find the right balance of a little offense for the Hype Bros and still a dominant win for the Wyatts to not kill it all again.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ace said:


> They need to desperately get TR and DIY on SD.


Yeah right. If WWE thinks they've even semi-relevant, we all know they're going to RAW. Then RAW will trade some farce team like the Club to SD to continue their jobbing spree.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Of all those teams they have to go with the most annoying one, fuck off SD. I'd have been fine with the Ascension or Breezango winning, not fucking Mojo


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

scshaastin said:


> 99% chance the hype Bros lose lol


Giving them a 1% chance of winning is 1% too much credit for them


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Therapy said:


> The Hype Bros? Are you fucking kidding me? That match is the most predictable match ever. As if the Hype Bros are taken as a threat?
> 
> Who is booking this shit?


:vince


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> We know smoking is bad and I don't smoke either but I feel like it will take more than some ads to get most smokers to stop. I know some people who smoke and I'm assuming that they have seen those commercials were the guy has to push down on his throat to talk and the one where the guy has to use a oxygen tank to breath but that doesn't stop them from smoking.


WWE's shit programming might soon drive me to smoking. And drinking. And snorting. And shooting up. And setting myself on fire free-basing crack. 

And oh look, another commercial for your favorite movie. :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Konnor actually looked pretty good at that match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> We know smoking is bad and I don't smoke either but I feel like it will take more than some ads to get most smokers to stop. I know some people who smoke and I'm assuming that they have seen those commercials were the guy has to push down on his throat to talk and the one where the guy has to use a oxygen tank to breath but that doesn't stop them from smoking.


If the gov't wants to get less people smoking? Just do what they're doing in my state, getting them packs pushing 7 or 8 per and ban it inside everywhere, It brings it down. Besides, smoking in the continental US is at the lowest it's probably been since decades. The tobacco companies have moved off to greener pastures in small countries they can bully in "world courts."


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Corbin comes off as the guy who wears black and has tattoos because he thinks that makes him cool.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

That was a dope vignette.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alexa!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*BLISS!* :homer :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Bliss looks so damn good with that belt.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

As much as they try their hardest to build Corbin up as a badass take no shit ass kicker Biker Taker 2.0 lite..

He's not.. He's bland and his belly button stomach skin fold grimaces at me..


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Orton is facing Bray Wyatt at Mania so they will probably drop the titles to American Alpha at the February PPV or on a Smackdown TV show in March.


If WWE plays it smart for once, the Alphas win the belts from the Wyatts at Mania, when the first major cracks appear in the new partnership. The earliest Wyatt/Orton should happen is at SummerSlam. They have surprisingly mixed so well, that it would be too early to blow it off already. Let´s have a proper high profile tag team championship at Mania. I miss meaningful undercard title matches at WM.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

The interesting thing is that the Ascension actually made it to the end of the match


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's jobber time!!!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Fuck yeah, DP on smackdown.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn...dat jobber


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Jobber matches for Alexa really?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Purrazzo!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Jane Ellsworth :ha


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Janes Ellsworth!!! bwahahah


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Why is WWE so afraid to show uncovered legs? Even the jobber females have to wear stockings...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alexa Bliss on the mic :mark:

Edit: Becky apologized for being rude and for being out of character last week


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Alexia takes my breath away.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh you bitch. :lol


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Deonna.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Bliss doing a great work as always.

As people complaining about Hype Bros, come on guys, they need to develop more teams. I'm a big AA fan, but they're young, they have time. Let them get at least a feud before shitting on HB.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Becky's thighs! :mark: :mark: :homer :homer


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think that Jobberette had a decent look for the ring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Therapy said:


> Why is WWE so afraid to show uncovered legs? Even the jobber females have to wear stockings...


I know i don't understand that either, i mean is a bare leg considered nudity or something to them? Makes no sense.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor Deonna, always gets KO'd


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> WWE's shit programming might soon drive me to smoking. And drinking. And snorting. And shooting up. And setting myself on fire free-basing crack.
> 
> And oh look, another commercial for your favorite movie. :lmao


Oh no!!! :woo:

So many ads ahhhhh!!!!! :MAD


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Alexa holds the belt like a new born baby.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So many male talent that need tv time on Smackdown


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Well there's 42 seconds of my life I wish I could have back. Along with the other 71 minutes.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

God Vince probably wishes Alexa Bliss was a guy. And I kind of liked the other chick. Is she an NXT talent? Did some nice small facial expressions.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Me during the Battle Royal

"I sure hope American Alpha wins this and feuds with the Wyatts"

"Damn...Alpha gone. I guess it makes the most sense for Slater to win and for him try to keep an angry Rhyno as his partner or pick a new one"

"Damn...Slater gone. Breezango is the only team I like that's left. They have been made out to be a joke, but maybe they'll start to push them. I hope they win."

"Breezango gone. I hate the Hype Bros and the Ascension. I guess the Ascension should win because at least they have kind of a dark gimmick too."

"FUCK MY LIFE"


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

The jobber looks better than Bliss and Lynch.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Purrazzo went from celebrating with the New Day last night, to a non-title match with the SDL Women's champ. 

Now THAT is a meteoric rise. :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> If the gov't wants to get less people smoking? Just do what they're doing in my state, getting them packs pushing 7 or 8 per and ban it inside everywhere, It brings it down. Besides, smoking in the continental US is at the lowest it's probably been since decades. The tobacco companies have moved off to greener pastures in small countries they can bully in "world courts."


I didn't know all that. I learned some knew things today. I guess you learn something new everyday!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh women wrestlers are so boring


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Are u Fing kidding. I swear if Becky loses clean!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That's not fair. Bliss doesn't deserve this treatment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@WWEDivaGirl96 *We almost made it out again :sasha3

Hopefully some fuckery occurs to keep the belt on Alexa :lol*


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

The G.O.A.T said:


> That's not fair. Bliss doesn't deserve this treatment.


Well she shouldn't of cheap shotted that jobber.

Edit: Why would they have this match on a tape delay show?


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Leather Rebel said:


> Bliss doing a great work as always.
> 
> As people complaining about Hype Bros, come on guys, they need to develop more teams. I'm a big AA fan, but they're young, they have time. Let them get at least a feud before shitting on HB.


Agreed 100% The one thing Smackdown really is dropping the ball on is really utilizing and building up their tag teams. This is a perfect way to build up a lesser team and I'm happy to see it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I know i don't understand that either, i mean is a bare leg considered nudity or something to them? Makes no sense.


I'd guess it's the risk of a serious wardrobe malfunction that pretty much goes away with stockings.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why are they not doing anything with Apollo? I know the guy is bland and hasn't got much of a character but fuck he's big, athletic and can go in the ring, at least give him some filler matches and maybe even try and give him a gimmick or something. The roster is thin as it is, you don't need to be having guys like Crews twiddling their thumbs in the hallway doing nothing.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> God Vince probably wishes Alexa Bliss was a guy. And I kind of liked the other chick. Is she an NXT talent? Did some nice small facial expressions.


She worked a couple of matches in nxt as jobber but she isn't currently contracted to wwe

She is however one of the top indie talents in the US right now and was just on roh Saturday night, raw Monday in new day celebration and tonight on sd

Still only 22 as well so loads of time


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> That's not fair. Bliss doesn't deserve this treatment.


*Rude*.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Alexa ain't losing the title this soon. She'll be fine.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So we have to settle with the Hype Bros vs the Wyatts? :deanfpalm


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

"No. Don't applaud that"


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> @WWEDivaGirl96 *We almost made it out again :sasha3
> 
> Hopefully some fuckery occurs to keep the belt on Alexa :lol*


I don't think they would take the belt off of her so soon right? 

That might be considered :rude


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

FGS does AJ really need to be medically cleared to beat Ellsworth in seconds...

Hit him in the stomach then hit him with a Styles Clash for a sub 10 second win..

This shit with Ellsworth needs to end...


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Why are they promoting this new movie called Sing? It looks cringe as hell


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Fuckery inbound. I just hope it’s not a clean Becky loss. Don’t know if my heart could take it, lol.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Alexa Bliss is Angelica from Rug Rats all grown up.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

validreasoning said:


> She worked a couple of matches in nxt as jobber but she isn't currently contracted to wwe
> 
> She is however one of the top indie talents in the US right now and was just on roh Saturday night, raw Monday in new day celebration and tonight on sd
> 
> Still only 22 as well so loads of time


Góod. I liked her look despite the jobberish outfit and she showed something with the small facial expressions. That was professional. Too bad they have already done the Slater/Ellsworth contract earning stories, so another would be overdoing it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ElTerrible said:


> If WWE plays it smart for once, the Alphas win the belts from the Wyatts at Mania, when the first major cracks appear in the new partnership. The earliest Wyatt/Orton should happen is at SummerSlam. They have surprisingly mixed so well, that it would be too early to blow it off already. Let´s have a proper high profile tag team championship at Mania. I miss meaningful undercard title matches at WM.


I agree with most of that. Only part I oppose is stretching out Wyatt/Orton until Summerslam after the Wyatts lose the titles at Mania. I don't see how that could work or last.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

The crowd have half woken up for Lynch


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL at all these fake chants. Let´s go Becky. Crowd going full Japan in the background. They killed the crowds with their censoring. Now they just sit there.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Sometimes it feels like Becky wrestles in slow motion.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Bliss better go over.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh. Any time the challenger to the belt does the "I'm wearing the belt" hands gesture around their waist almost automatically means they're losing.. I wish they'd stop doing that


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Classic Intercourse said:


> Alexa Bliss is Angelica from Rug Rats all grown up.


there has never been a more perfect description of anyone in human history than what you just said.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Did Bliss just say "and that's why i'm the champ" a la KO?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ace said:


> FGS does AJ really need to be medically cleared to beat Ellsworth in seconds...
> 
> Hit him in the stomach then hit him with a Styles Clash for a sub 10 second win..
> 
> This shit with Ellsworth needs to end...


I agree, but i guess this means they intend to have AJ play with Ellsworth and make it look as if Ellsworth is gonna come close to winning, which is ridiculous. So they don't wanna risk AJ jumping from the ropes or slipping and hurting his ankle further while fucking Ellsworth up.

I mean i can understand since their roster is so damn thin they don't even wanna take a risk of AJ possibly getting hurt any more than he is, even in a match with Ellsworth.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808858338544865280


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

HAHA Becky Wins!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What on earth was Becky thinking... it was obvious she wasn't coming back in..


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That looked a little stiff, almost like Becky was mad, she ran too far away.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Why do they book Lynch like an incompetent gump? Why not simply roll out of the ring to break the count you goof? :maury


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I know i don't understand that either, i mean is a bare leg considered nudity or something to them? Makes no sense.





Therapy said:


> Why is WWE so afraid to show uncovered legs? Even the jobber females have to wear stockings...


It's simple, and probably someone's going to get triggered by this answer, but.. tough it's the only likely answer for WWE logic. They're protecting the investment, can't have them bodies blemished.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Becky just stands there and let's her be count out knowing it won't win her the belt? 

That folks is how you make someone look weak as fuck


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

That is the most fucking retarded ending I've ever seen. Becky just stood there and watched the fucking ref count in a title match. She looks like a fucking moron


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I don't think they would take the belt off of her so soon right?
> 
> That might be considered :rude


*Becky's stupidity strikes again! We're saved :high5
*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Come on SDL bookers... you literally just shit on Becky there. fpalm


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

How goddamn fucking weak. 


And JBL, you can join Cole and shut the FUCK up.


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

um wtf becky your fault.. if you want to win the title and didn't want the match to end by count out go out and get her you stupid idiot.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I find myself appreciating Alexa Bliss for her wrestling underpants that allow her glorious butt cheeks to hang out the bottom.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Why the fuck didn't Becky just get out the side of the ring and drag her back in? This was dumb as fuck.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL Alexa is awesome. If she was a guy Vince would push her to the moon and Becky is playing a worthy opponent.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks like they're violating fire code there at the announce table. And some kind of noise ordinance too, I'm sure.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Genetically Superior said:


> That is the most fucking retarded ending I've ever seen. Becky just stood there and watched the fucking ref count in a title match. *She looks like a fucking moron*


What's new? 3 months of this feud and thats like the second time she has got the upper hand.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Meh. As an Alpha fan I'll always root for them in matches like this, but I understand the decision. They probably want to go with the slow build with them winning the titles, and they would have ZERO chance against the Wyatts right now. The Hype Bros are filler for the Wyatts, who can continue to demonstrate just how dominant they are.

Hopefully the Revival do end up on SDL though by WM time. They could certainly use another quality team.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

WTFF WAS THAT FINISH??????????????????????????? You'd think Becky would break the fucking count...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Genetically Superior said:


> That is the most fucking retarded ending I've ever seen. Becky just stood there and watched the fucking ref count in a title match. She looks like a fucking moron


You guys are seriously taking this shit way too seriously. By your logic every champion should either just run away from a title match immediately or get himself disqualified, until they alter the rules that he can lose the belt by DQ or countout, too.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Right before the match happened, I was thinking to myself, "Alexa is cute, but she needs to do something to make me really care about her."

I thunk that GIF I posted did the job. lol



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :lol
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808858338544865280


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Soooooo the winner of this gets AJ before or after Ellsworth? I think they said it but I was preoccupied. Cena returns in two weeks so I'm assuming the winner of this one gets AJ next week with Ellsworth to follow. Hopefully Dean, AJ, and Cena take turns wrecking him before ending the show with John and AJ having their standoff.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This SD has been garbage.. the honeymoon is well and truly over and the holes are starting to appear more and more by the episode.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> LOL Alexa is awesome. If she was a guy Vince would push her to the moon and Becky is playing a worthy opponent.


She's a midget so no.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Genetically Superior said:


> That is the most fucking retarded ending I've ever seen. Becky just stood there and watched the fucking ref count in a title match. She looks like a fucking moron


She's right in line behind Sammy Zayn from yesterday. Now that's how you end a skit looking like a total loser.

:ha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Soooooo the winner of this gets AJ before or after Ellsworth? I think they said it but I was preoccupied. Cena returns in two weeks so I'm assuming the winner of this one gets AJ next week with Ellsworth to follow. Hopefully Dean, AJ, and Cena take turns wrecking him before ending the show with John and AJ having their standoff.


 AJ is getting the winner on the 27th, which means he gets Ellsworth next week.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Why do they book Lynch like an incompetent gump? Why not simply roll out of the ring to break the count you goof? :maury


Well, one thing it gives Becky another shot down the line.

I do agree though, it's stupid when faces just stand in the ring allowing the referee to count out the heel. 

Another thing I hate is when you know they want to beat their asses so badly, they just stand in the ring trying to tell the heel to come back into the ring. Go after them and beat their ass.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The SD booking team is super overrated.. seriously, they've been persisting with this Ellsworth shit for MONTHS.

They're even destroying one of their few main eventers with a feud with the geek fpalm


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

razzathereaver said:


> Why the fuck didn't Becky just get out the side of the ring and drag her back in? This was dumb as fuck.


No, it makes more sense for her to stand there looking like a dumb twat. From Creative's standpoint, that is. 


Show has been shit except for the Hype Bros getting #1 contender.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ace said:


> This SD has been garbage.. the honeymoon is well and truly over and the holes are starting to appear more and more by the episode.


Yep.. It was on a roll for awhile but it's 100% in full RAW mode.. Limited talent pool and desperate for ways to drag out the same old shit week after week after week and running out of ideas already.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck! Give me Kurt Angle at the Royal Rumble, you bastards! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Soooooo the winner of this gets AJ before or after Ellsworth? I think they said it but I was preoccupied. Cena returns in two weeks so I'm assuming the winner of this one gets AJ next week with Ellsworth to follow. Hopefully Dean, AJ, and Cena take turns wrecking him before ending the show with John and AJ having their standoff.


The winner of this match tonight will face AJ Styles for the WWEWHC title in 2 weeks, which means James Ellsworth will get his title shot next week.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

john cena should be involved in the nikki plot


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow. Just realized how lucky the WWE is that Cena wasn't going by "the Prototype" back during that Angle segment. Otherwise they could never run vignettes like that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Orton is about to get the papers on Shooter.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ace said:


> AJ is getting the winner on the 27th, which means he gets Ellsworth next week.





DammitC said:


> The winner of this match tonight will face AJ Styles for the WWEWHC title in 2 weeks, which means James Ellsworth will get his title shot next week.



Thanks. I knew they had given a date but I couldn't remember for who. I believe that's Cena return too, so I hope to God they close this Ellsworth chapter next week.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> You guys are seriously taking this shit way too seriously. By your logic every champion should either just run away from a title match immediately or get himself disqualified, until they alter the rules that he can lose the belt by DQ or countout, too.


Seriously? I'm lmao that they booked a woman that has been wrestling since 02 to be so fucking stupid that she didn't have enough awareness of the rules to break up the count. What you're referring to is a wrestler being underhanded in order to keep their title which can be argued is smart.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Randy "I'll go to the papers if I have to" Orton.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ace said:


> The SD booking team is super overrated.. seriously, they've been persisting with this Ellsworth shit for MONTHS.
> 
> They're even destroying one of their few main eventers with a feud with the geek fpalm


I'm pretty sure they switched places with the RAW crew a couple of months ago. That's the only plausible explanation. 


And what the fuck is this -- a USA show promo to break up the commercials. How thoughtful.


And remember, folks, Vince himself ok's this shit.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Genetically Superior said:


> That is the most fucking retarded ending I've ever seen. Becky just stood there and watched the fucking ref count in a title match. She looks like a fucking moron


I honestly feel you guys need to leave WWE alone and watch MMA. This is a scripted TV show. It does not work without suspension of disbelief. Otherwise nothing on TV makes sense. It´s like watching GoT and then complain that dragons don´t exist and people don´t rise from the dead.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Main Event already da fuck


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rooting for the Awesome One known as The Miz.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I think we all know its gonna come down to Dean and MIZ


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Becky's stupidity strikes again! We're saved :high5
> *


:YES:Cocky:flairdance


Why didn't Becky just try to roll out or go out of the ring another way? I mean it looked like the ref was trying to stop her but still lol! 

Like come on Becky lol! :reneelel:nikkilol


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

Ace said:


> AJ is getting the winner on the 27th, which means he gets Ellsworth next week.


I've got a feeling we're going to get a triple threat match with Styles, Ambrose and Ellsworth for the 27th.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

"I'm here to show the world."

:lmao Dolph is dead.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> You know what, it's something new and fresh. I won't knock it until I see it in action.


i can't take you serious, liking hype bros , a ziggler avatar and a reigns sig


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Love how Dolph is acting all cocky and smug in his entrance after he just got buried the fuck out of at the start of the show. That's something a completely oblivious heel would do.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Did Ellsworth have his match? I was watching hockey earlier.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Not sure how the SD writing team gets the blame for having only so many guys to use. I'm sure they've come up with a bunch of stuff to mix it up but if Vince doesn't like it, it's not gonna happen.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Book Harper over. :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Yep.. It was on a roll for awhile but it's 100% in full RAW mode.. Limited talent pool and desperate for ways to drag out the same old shit week after week after week and running out of ideas already.


 They desperately need to move some guys over from Raw and promote a few from NXT up. The show is dying.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> I honestly feel you guys need to leave WWE alone and watch MMA. This is a scripted TV show. It does not work without suspension of disbelief. Otherwise nothing on TV makes sense. It´s like watching GoT and then complain that dragons don´t exist and people don´t rise from the dead.


So True.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I just noticed 3 CSC security staff by the ring steps.. 

Someone is running in through the crowd.. Bet on it..


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

PraXitude said:


> Did Ellsworth have his match? I was watching hockey earlier.


Nope, it's been postponed again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol their main event scene is so god damn thin and non existent they have to put half the midcard in the main event match. Hell they even had to get Luke Harper, a guy they treat like utter shit and use as a personal jobber for Kane, so you know they're desperate for bodies if they got him in the match.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> I honestly feel you guys need to leave WWE alone and watch MMA. This is a scripted TV show. It does not work without suspension of disbelief. Otherwise nothing on TV makes sense. It´s like watching GoT and then complain that dragons don´t exist and people don´t rise from the dead.


I can only suspend so much disbelief. WWE just expects the impossible when it comes to that. 





And another fucking commercial. For RAW, no less.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Love Harper


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

PraXitude said:


> Did Ellsworth have his match? I was watching hockey earlier.


 Nope that shit has been dragged on for another week..


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey Becky won and is going to get a rematch were it's not on tape delay(hopefully Royal Rumble or first Smackdown of 2017). I'm good. She even got more mic time.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

PraXitude said:


> Did Ellsworth have his match? I was watching hockey earlier.


No he was "sick" so they wouldn't let him have the match. He was probably just trying to get out of it lol!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Anybody but Dean and Dolph.

Please Luke Harper. Should be sick.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol their main event scene is so god damn thin and non existent they have to put half the midcard in the main event match. Hell they even had to get Luke Harper, a guy they treat like utter shit and use as a personal jobber for Kane, so you now they're desperate for bodies if they got him in the match.


 While Mr. 'I won't let WM define me' is sitting at home waiting for WM season to begin so he can take the spotlight yet again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

PraXitude said:


> Did Ellsworth have his match? I was watching hockey earlier.


He's gone for the day, has been since the start of the show, and probably isn't going to be in a match again till after that next SD PPV.. whatever it's called.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Genetically Superior said:


> Seriously? I'm lmao that they booked a woman that has been wrestling since 02 to be so fucking stupid that she didn't have enough awareness of the rules to break up the count. What you're referring to is a wrestler being underhanded in order to keep their title which can be argued is smart.


Of course it is smart. It´s the best strategy. A successful title defence with minimal physical effort is always the best strategy. So on paper every single champion should climb in the ring, turn around and run away. It would also be the best strategy for every single wrestler in the Rumble to enter the ring, roll out under the bottom rope, run away and wait till there is only one person left. Of course that would be the best strategy for every guy, so the result would be 29 guys hiding in the back, one guy standing in the ring and 20000 people wondering what the fuck this garbage is.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol their main event scene is so god damn thin and non existent they have to put half the midcard in the main event match. Hell they even had to get Luke Harper, a guy they treat like utter shit and use as a personal jobber for Kane, so you know they're desperate for bodies if they got him in the match.


Which is more reason why they should've scrapped the Zayn/Strowman feud, and put Zayn on SDL.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

the_hound said:


> i can't take you serious, liking hype bros , a ziggler avatar and a reigns sig


Lmao you can't take me serious because I didn't throw my TV out the window when a fresh matchup gets made?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> No he was "sick" so they wouldn't let him have the match. He was probably just trying to get out of it lol!


And he didn't even have a note from his mother, and they still believed him, those gullible rubes.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I hope the Miz wins. No way in hell Harper wins tho.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> Genetically Superior said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? I'm lmao that they booked a woman that has been wrestling since 02 to be so fucking stupid that she didn't have enough awareness of the rules to break up the count. What you're referring to is a wrestler being underhanded in order to keep their title which can be argued is smart.
> ...


Hahahaha great post


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Which is more reason why they should've scrapped the Zayn/Strowman feud, and put Zayn on SDL.


 Said it a million times, I will say it again - Zayn, Neville and Cesaro should be on SD. The show desperately needs them.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

JC00 said:


> Not sure how the SD writing team gets the blame for having only so many guys to use. I'm sure they've come up with a bunch of stuff to mix it up but if Vince doesn't like it, it's not gonna happen.


It's not the lack of roster depth that's the problem, it's the way some events unfold in such a manner that completely shatters a viewer's suspension of disbelief. What just happened with Becky and Bliss was clearly an insult to our intelligence; did they really expect people to just buy that shit without questioning how utterly ridiculous it looks?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

YES. Styles and Bliss on Talking Smack


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dean definetly seems...darker and more moody. Hope they stay with it and don't chicken out if a few mom's and kids boo once he lays out a beloved babyface. Antihero Dean is the only version of a "face" Ambrose that gets over to the extent they're going to need him to be given the age of the the rest of the top guys. He needs to be as anti-Cena as possible and Vince is going to have to resist the urge to have him cosplay and perform slapstick comedy over these next three months. This is arguably the most significant stretch of his career heading into WM, imo.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BOOK

HARPER

OVER

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Luke Harper...got damn.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Elimination match? First smart thing they've done all night.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Lol that opening sequence with Harper dominating was cool.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ambrose just chillin' on the outside not hurt at all.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> And he didn't even have a note from his mother, and they still believed him, those gullible rubes.


Your making me think back to when I was in high school, it was a really big deal if we didn't bring a note from our parents or the doctors if we missed. Gullible Rubes lol! :laugh: I wonder how long they are going to drag out this Ellsworth thing?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That's why JBL is the only one I listen to :lmao


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Miz is amazing. Once he loses the IC Title he should definitely get bumped up to the main event scene. If anyone on the roster has earned it, it's him.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

OMG the Miz is so awesome doing this Daniel Bryan shit again! What a superstar! Amazing!

...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't get it, so Ellsworth helped AJ retain at TLC cause he's so confident in beating him, but now he's making excuses to get out of it after he asked for it? This storyline is so god damn dumb. As was the finish at TLC, where AJ had the match won till Ellsworth distracted him, if Ellsworth wanted him to win he should have stayed in the damn back and he would have won without him.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I love when people crack Ambrose when he's doing that overdone rebound nonsense.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm a fan of Dolph but they have him brag about being the best and stealing the show and he ends up losing most of the time. Why do that?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

What in the fuck was that shit from Ambrose? God he is awful.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Miz clapping for Luke Harper so he won't piss him off. That clever SOB :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Harper's kick to Ambrose :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808859706794143744


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You know, maybe Dolph will learn to stop going for the Satellite DDT since it’s been countered 3 times already in 5 minutes, lol.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Zigberg said:


> What in the fuck was that shit from Ambrose? God he is awful.


What shit? All I saw was him selling a clothesline..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Theyre making Harper look like a monster. Win or lose they seem to have a plan for him.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

How'd Ziggler kick out after that? Because the bearded goof didn't hook the legs!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Your making me think back to when I was in high school, it was a really big deal if we didn't bring a note from our parents or the doctors if we missed. Gullible Rubes lol! :laugh: I wonder how long they are going to drag out this Ellsworth thing?


Who knows. We can thank AJ's injured ankle for this week's reprieve.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Harper wants gold. The way he's looking at AJ is making _me_ uncomfortable. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm a fan of Dolph but they have him brag about being the best and stealing the show and he ends up losing most of the time. Why do that?


They do the same with Bray, he says he's a god and he's lost like 70% of his matches since debuting.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm a fan of Dolph but they have him brag about being the best and stealing the show and he ends up losing most of the time. Why do that?


Because the booking is amazing :sleep


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ace said:


> Said it a million times, I will say it again - Zayn, Neville and Cesaro should be on SD. The show desperately needs them.


Meanwhile... Zayn is being utilized poorly on Raw, Neville is only delegated to house shows and Cesaro is just caught up in the New Day's reign. fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> You know, maybe Dolph will learn to stop going for the Satellite DDT since it’s been countered 3 times already in 5 minutes, lol.


Someone should tell the same to Ambrose about his ring rope rebound lariat that has a success rate of 10%


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Miz the first eliminated fpalm


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808859706794143744


why is this is ok?

Could you imagine if it was the reverse?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> What shit? All I saw was him selling a clothesline..


He was taking about the overdone rebound nonsense, except that time he was just spinning on the apron like Booker T having a seizure while doing a spinarooni.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Miz is gone. I think Dolph is winnIng this one.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh it's an elimination match? Did they not promote this stipulation or did I miss something? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Theyre making Harper look like a monster. Win or lose they seem to have a plan for him.


Dude is looking like a monster. Kinda funny after that Randy interview where he talked how much he loves working with Luke and Bray and how he can't wait to put on a match with Luke. I see big plans for him in the future too.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Horrible booking by the Smackdown writers. The Miz shouldn't be the first one eliminated. He should be the last one standing.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, it's an elimination match? When did that happen?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!

Fuck you Miz!!!! 


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Well Dolph is winning this, since I doubt they are letting Luke get a title shot before Bray, or having Dean get another title shot.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> Miz is gone. I think Dolph is winnIng this one.


I will cringe if he does.. The "feel sorry for Dolph" train has left the station without any passengers left.. I just can't care about him anymore..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, I'm actually relieved that Ziggler wasn't the first one eliminated


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God I hope Harper wins.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> Who knows. We can thank AJ's injured ankle for this week's reprieve.


I hope A.J. gets better soon. I hope he doesn't lose to Ellsworth when he gets better. A.J. has lost to him but it was mostly from interference.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AngryConsumer said:


> Meanwhile... Zayn is being utilized poorly on Raw, Neville is only delegated to house shows and Cesaro is just caught up in the New Day's reign. fpalm


I know, and its funny some seem to think Zayn is being used so well cause of the tv time with Foley motivating him and this angle with Braun, lol its just leading to Sami losing to Braun in a fighting effort. He's gonna get demolished and keep on fighting, then ultimately lose and then he'll go back to floating in the midcard doing random tag matches with Neville.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Therapy said:


> I just noticed 3 CSC security staff by the ring steps..
> 
> Someone is running in through the crowd.. Bet on it..


Ellsworth will cost Dean again. :maury


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Horrible booking by the Smackdown writers. The Miz shouldn't be the first one eliminated. He should be the last one standing.


No way he deserves even a shot at holding two belts. If he won this match, I might have had to quit watching wrestling altogether.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> They do the same with Bray, he says he's a god and he's lost like 70% of his matches since debuting.


WWE booking sometimes man... :serious:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Ellsworth will cost Dean again. :maury


The CSC security are still over by the ring steps... Something is going down


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

GimmieAHellYeah said:


> -PerfectDarkness- said:
> 
> 
> > __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808859706794143744
> ...


Exactly. What a horrendous caption.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Miz first eliminated? fuck this.

please have Harper win then.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Ellsworth will cost Dean again. :maury


 The jobber is one of the big reasons the show has gone to shit.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Because the booking is amazing :sleep


Are you saying you don't like Ziggler? :surprise:

WWE booking can be great and other times it can just be horrible.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

GimmieAHellYeah said:


> why is this is ok?
> 
> Could you imagine if it was the reverse?





Meeki said:


> Exactly. What a horrendous caption.


:shrug I just thought the photo was cool.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Ellsworth will cost Dean again. :maury


Lol wow, watch him sneeze on Ambrose to get him eliminated :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ambrose doing the Regal Stretch, callback to his FCW feud with Regal. Love it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Feels like they're purposely keeping Cesaro and Zayn on Raw to punish them and to spite the fans.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I think you're a moron :aj


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

'He might your title over, what do you think?'

'I think you're a moron, that's what I think.'

AJ is the best.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

That was the weakest string of pin reversals I think I've ever seen ever.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I think your a moron


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

AJ vs Otunga is so underrated. You can tell AJ legit doesn't care for Dave and vice versa. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Are you saying you don't like Ziggler? :surprise:
> 
> WWE booking can be great and other times it can just be horrible.


Nah, no way!! Ziggler is a favorite of mine (Hint: look under my avatar)


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ace said:


> The jobber is one of the big reasons the show has gone to shit.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Someone should tell the same to Ambrose about his ring rope rebound lariat that has a success rate of 10%


Hey now, It would say more in the 40-50% range, lol.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Ace said:


> The jobber is one of the big reasons the show has gone to shit.


I don't care if it's AJ or Dean, I just want someone to permanently dismantle him in a Stone Cold-at-a-supermarket-style beatdown.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Feels like they're purposely keeping Cesaro and Zayn on Raw to punish them and to spite the fans.


 They're keeping some stars there to make sure SD doesn't surpass the flagship. Those guys could add so much to SD and make it truly special.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I miss the days of when a powerbomb would end the match.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

fuck.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

WTF. Otunga's "Holy" was like 10 seconds after that powerpomb


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

creative is such a moron if dean wins


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ace said:


> I think you're a moron :aj


Lol AJ never fails to put that fucktard Otunga in his place.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh, fuck Dean Ambrose.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Booooooo. fpalm

Styles/Ziggler until Cena appears...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Yep. Dean has gotten every elimination. Ellsworth incoming. :lmao


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Ellsworth will cost Dean again. :maury


What a way to make Shane and Bryan look like bigger idiots if that happens. Kayfabe wise, falling for that fake cold and then they make a stipulation where Ellsworth could end up screwing Ambrose again by interfering on his behalf.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

FFS AJ gets Ziggler again.

Fuck this shit.

Horrible SD..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I hope A.J. gets better soon. I hope he doesn't lose to Ellsworth when he gets better. A.J. has lost to him but it was mostly from interference.


AJ's not going to lose to Ellsworth again. I don't even understand how people think this. It should be at least WWE level obvious by now, he's going to keep being kept out of the match for various reasons for a little while, then when it finally happens AJ's going to wipe the floor with him because Ambrose won't run out to save him again because he keeps screwing up Ambrose's matches. It's academic at this point. They aren't going to put the WWE title on Ellsworth, maybe a tag title with someone or the IC title at some point, and that's about it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh goddammit. How do you book a guy so strong and then so weak in the same fucking match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Done. We know piss poor Dolph is winning this bullshit now. Fuck this


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

GimmieAHellYeah said:


> why is this is ok?
> 
> Could you imagine if it was the reverse?


Dont worry, the hardcore race baiters on here will disqualify them all. 
1. Sasha isn't dark enough to count. 
2. The New Day act too white
3. Swan has a dancing gimmick so he doesn't count either. 

It will just be written off as inaccurate.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Crowd booed Harper's elimination.

People are tired of both Ambrose and Ziggler.

Lol.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This will end on a draw so it will be a Triple Threath.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Please ALL wrestling organizations.. BAN THE STUPID CATAPULT MOVE.. It never has, never does, and never will look realistic...


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

lol Washington DC of all places booing that Harper got eliminated. Vince needs to turn the booking over to HHH


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Kid in the audience: "Did you fucking see that?!?" :lol


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

Was Dean's shoulders down too when he pinned Miz?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the hell did Ziggler stop bleaching his hair? it really did make him stand out some, this darker faded blonde does him no favors.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh the Miz came back...thought it was that twad Ellsworth.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ziggler again.

Lame...


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolph wins :ha


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I could see it being an instant classic... Not sure It's what we need, but I think both guys are in top wrestling form at the moment.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

He fucking did it!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

My man...


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, at least they did it without any Ellsworth fuckery.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at dead in the water Ziggler constantly losing IC title matches so he gets promoted to a WWE title match. This show needs help so bad.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

No Ellsworth. I can live with it! :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poor Miz. He doesn't deserve this treatment.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Nah, no way!! Ziggler is a favorite of mine (Hint: look under my avatar)


Oh my I may need to pay more attention next time lol! Also your sig at the moment has Dean and Dolph in it. I guess I just assumed that you really like Dean since he is holding the tile in the picture.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, cool. New face in the title picture. I'm OK with this -- Ziggler has been lighting it up. This should be a great match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Literally the worst person who could have won.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

.....*Sigh* at least its not Ambrose i guess, and we haven't really gotten AJ vs Dolph that much so i'm not too mad this.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

First time in weeks there's no Ellsworth


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol I'm probably the only one happy about his win. Anyways, looking forward to seeing AJ Styles vs Dolph Ziggler for the WWEWHC title :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

This scrub is the number 1 contender. :facepalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Genetically Superior said:


> 2. The New Day act too white


lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh FFS.. Anyone who believes Ziggler has a chance of beating AJ is a gullible idiot. It would be fine if Ziggler wasn't book as the "woe is me" underdog 5,257 times already... But he has, and it's so tiring.. We know there is no pay off. We know the match will end with Ziggler clenching his head with both hands and giving the "so close" look to milk sympathy.

Fuck you bookers... Eats a dick


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I know Ziggler ain't winning shit but I'm excited for this purely for the match quality, these two are gonna set the ring on fire.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Ziggler in the Main event again? arghhh I ask myself what's the point?

We ALL know it's going to be dull and he's going to get buried, so again I ask myself and you should to, what's really the point?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> AJ's not going to lose to Ellsworth again. I don't even understand how people think this. It should be at least WWE level obvious by now, he's going to keep being kept out of the match for various reasons for a little while, then when it finally happens AJ's going to wipe the floor with him because Ambrose won't run out to save him again because he keeps screwing up Ambrose's matches. It's academic at this point. They aren't going to put the WWE title on Ellsworth, maybe a tag title with someone or the IC title at some point, and that's about it.


Your probably right about all that. A.J. will probably beat him in like less than a minute.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I wanted Harper...

Miz match too good to be wasted on a random SD.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

wwe9391 said:


> Dolph wins :ha



Not surprised, they weren't going to do Ambrose/AJ again without Ambrose winning the title. So they did AJ/Ziggler for two week feud, until Cena comes back. While they're setting up Ambrose/Miz long feud to go on from now to the Rumble.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Time to wait for Talking Smack. :fuckthis


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> First time in weeks there's no Ellsworth


The Chinless Charmer was going to get his time of TV when it was right, people just shit in their little diapers about it a week early.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Oh FFS.. Anyone who believes Ziggler has a chance of beating AJ is a gullible idiot. It would be fine if Ziggler wasn't book as the "woe is me" underdog 5,257 times already... But he has, and it's so tiring.. We know there is no pay off. We know the match will end with Ziggler clenching his head with both hands and giving the "so close" look to milk sympathy.
> 
> Fuck you bookers... Eats a dick


Nope, no chance. And I don't care -- I just want to see a good match with somebody different.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

They've geeked out Ziggler so much that the idea of him getting a shot at the WWE world heavyweight championship is damn near laughable.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Main event babyfaces needed at Smackdown , the crowd wanted the Wyatt family member to win


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

At this fucking point make it a triple threat and have Ellsworth pin Ziggler. Did they change the writers or some shit? How does Dolph go from almost quitting to the ME? FUCK YOU VINCE


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Headliner said:


> :lol at dead in the water Ziggler constantly losing IC title matches so he gets promoted to a WWE title match. This show needs help so bad.


At least it's better than this past summer when he was constantly losing to Corbin before being promoted to a WWE Title match :lol


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ziggles is just filler until Cena or Undertaker come for AJ. Wouldn't have minded seeing Harper get the shot instead though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So I assume Dean will go after Miz for costing him the match. So Dolph & Dean just switched opponents lol.

Dean got screwed at the last hurdle yet again, after eliminating Miz and Harper. Meh. At least Ellsworth wasn't the one who cost him the match, thank god they didn't go down that route cos I might have lost it if they did...


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

perhaps ellsworth was legit sick


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ace said:


> Ziggler again.
> 
> Lame...





wwe9391 said:


> Dolph wins :ha





Headliner said:


> :lol at dead in the water Ziggler constantly losing IC title matches so he gets promoted to a WWE title match. This show needs help so bad.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Not sure what to make of that overbooked Miz TV segment but AJ vs Miz intrigues me, as long as Miz can keep up in the ring. 

Tag match was actually pretty decent toward the end but I'd rather see AA or Ascension vs the Wyatts.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I really have no problem having a 2 week Styles/Ziggler feud. It's fresh (not Ambrose or Elsworth) and it's clearly buying time until Cena gets back in 2 weeks.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Breaking news: Overselling spot monkey gets spot in match to be spot monkey. Stay tuned next week when spot monkey is demoted to PPV pre-show (again) against Mark Henry..


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Rated R™;64361154 said:


> Ziggler in the Main event again? arghhh I ask myself what's the point?
> 
> We ALL know it's going to be dull and he's going to get buried, so again I ask myself and you should to, what's really the point?




The Rumble isn't until January 29th and Ambrose/Miz are going to feud. So Ziggler/AJ stuff is just to pass time for a few weeks until Cena comes back. Once Ziggler loses that match to AJ, he will move out of the main event and have no feud. When we get into January they will start building for likely another Cena/AJ match at the Rumble. It's the same reason the Hype Bros won tonight as well. Both Ziggler and the Hype Bros are filler contenders to pass time. At the Rumble it's likely going to be AJ/Cena, American Alpha/Orton/Wyatt. The only feud they will probably go from now and to the Rumble is Miz/Ambrose. Which they slowly been setting up the last two weeks.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

GimmieAHellYeah said:


> perhaps ellsworth was legit sick


Perhaps Vince knew the fans were sick and tired of him and decided to be rational and just get him off our fucking TV for a week to stop the flood of over exposure.

....
..
..
.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't know what people want, Ambrose/Styles has been beaten to death, Harper has his own gig, and Miz/AJ has too much potential to be a throwaway feud for 2 weeks. Ziggler/Styles is fresh and it's basically a given they'll put on a good match and we all know Zig isn't winning the title. So to those raging, can someone explain to me what the problem is?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I don't know what people want, Ambrose/Styles has been beaten to death, Harper has his own gig, and Miz/AJ has too much potential to be a throwaway feud for 2 weeks. Ziggler/Styles is fresh and it's basically a given they'll put on a good match and *we all know Zig isn't winning* the title. So to those raging, can someone explain to me what the problem is?




That's the problem... Who's investing in a match that we all know the outcome of already?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Therapy said:


> That's the problem... Who's investing in a match that we all know the outcome of already?


I'd rather see a great match with a good idea of the outcome going in than an unpredictable crappy one.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JC00 said:


> .


This GIF also makes me like Alexa more, the way she's giving that seductive look to Renee like that....


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Therapy said:


> That's the problem... Who's investing in a match that we all know the outcome of already?


The fact that it's gonna be a good match? Not every feud is gonna be Warrior/Hogan or Austin/Rock, Johnny Boy is coming back in two weeks for the title so they need something to fill time.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> I don't know what people want, Ambrose/Styles has been beaten to death, Harper has his own gig, and Miz/AJ has too much potential to be a throwaway feud for 2 weeks. Ziggler/Styles is fresh and it's basically a given they'll put on a good match and we all know Zig isn't winning the title. So to those raging, can someone explain to me what the problem is?


Because we know what will happen and also ZIGGLER JUST LOST MULTIPLE TIMES fighting for the mid card title. In what way should he be number one contender for the WWE title after that?

Harper or Miz would have made way more sense.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Not a fan of Miz being first man eliminated but at least he got involved in the finish. Ambrose v Miz should be a good feud...but Ellsworth will ruin it.

Ziggler v AJ though...eugh. So Ziggler loses a WWE Title match to Ambrose, then loses 4/5 IC Title matches against The Miz...and then he gets another WWE Title match. They need to have the guy win a feud or two between these Title feuds because no one thinks Zig has any chance of winning at all.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Therapy said:


> That's the problem... Who's investing in a match that we all know the outcome of already?


Just like with Cena and Taker at Wrestlemania. 

I have zero interest in that, primarily, since the outcome is already determined months ahead of time. 

Which pisses me off even more considering that Cena will take the title off of Styles.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I see no problem with Dolph facing AJ for the belt. Dean has fought AJ multiple times already and doesn't need another title shot only to lose again. Even though we all know Dolph isn't winning the championship, the match should be good. Plus Dean/Miz if it happens has potential to be good aswell.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I would have thought Ellsworth would be the one who would cost Amborse the fatal four way match, so I'm guessing Ambrose and Miz are feuding?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I know we’ve got a bit of a negative vibe going on right now but I enjoyed the show tonight.

#1 , no Ellsworth. That’s a plus. Battle Royal was fun and actually gave guys a chance to shine. Opening segment was fun. Storyline advancement with Becky and Alexa. The main event was fun.

As for Ziggler winning, I really don’t care. He’s just a placeholder before they go into the new year so AJ can face someone like Cena or Taker at the Rumble. And so would anyone else who would have been in that spot.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I look forward to Ziggler v Styles but they CANNOT afford to do anymore sympathy gimmicks for Ziggler. It is absolutely tiresome and has gone flat. 

Ziggler should have a new strategy ffs. The crying and whining looks even worse when in losing.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The problem is that they have put Ziggler in this spot over and over again this year and this isn't anything new. Its become boring and repetitive. They may as well should have brought Jack Swagger out and have him win the match to be number 1 contender. Ziggler is damaged goods. He only wins matches to further feuds before he loses in the end. So I don't blame people for raging when he has lost over and over again this year in IC and WWE World Championship matches. He is clearly below Miz, Ambrose and Styles.. So give the spot to be a jobber for a filler match to someone else for the sake of it being fresh.

Overall, I enjoyed the show. Loved it when Miz confronted Styles. I usually don't like Miz, but he has been pretty good as of late. Shame that moment was interrupted.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Eh part of me would have liked Harper to win but the guy has been jobbed out to an over the hill, past his prime, out of shape dinosaur in Kane, multiple times. So it would be dumb to shoot him into a wwe title match where we're supposed to take him seriously. I know Ziggler has also lost ALOT but he hasn't been booked as bad as Harper has, that dude needs some serious rebuilding before he should be put in any high profile feud for a title.

At least Ziggler has won some matches in his feuds, Harper loses every. single. match. The guy is booked worse than Fandango and Tyler Breeze, and its worse for Harper cause he's supposed to be this huge psychotic hillbilly but is made to look like a geek time and time again.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Therapy said:


> That's the problem... Who's investing in a match that we all know the outcome of already?


Same reason people went to see Ric Flair defend his title against Hawk, Ricky Morton, Robert Gibson, Nikita Koloff and Mangum TA during the Great American Bash tour in '86.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I mean... I'm more than OK with Styles and Ziggler for a few weeks. Matches will likely be hella good, which is what I love seeing. 

The only downside, is Ziggler is not even close to being a legitimate threat to the WWE Championship.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AJ Styles does not want to flex lol


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

imthegame19 said:


> The Rumble isn't until January 29th and Ambrose/Miz are going to feud. So Ziggler/AJ stuff is just to pass time for a few weeks until Cena comes back. Once Ziggler loses that match to AJ, he will move out of the main event and have no feud. When we get into January they will start building for likely another Cena/AJ match at the Rumble. It's the same reason the Hype Bros won tonight as well. Both Ziggler and the Hype Bros are filler contenders to pass time. At the Rumble it's likely going to be AJ/Cena, American Alpha/Orton/Wyatt. The only feud they will probably go from now and to the Rumble is Miz/Ambrose. Which they slowly been setting up the last two weeks.


I understand that, which fan doesn't?

My point is, because this is Ziggler we're talking about, this isn't no pass time, this is legit burial.

The guy's been fed into so many "pass time" feuds that by now most of the audience has picked up on the burial that awaits rather than the upcoming filler feud of his.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

No Wyatt? Glad i missed it.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Damn, Uso burying Matt Hardy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm now at the point that I'm just truly over John Cena. Usually I'd get excited seeing he was coming back in 2 weeks, but this time I seriously don't care anymore. He used to be one of my favourites, but now I just don't give a shit anymore.

Literally the only thing that got me interested in it was the video package they showed about him, you can see my sign for him (from back when I still cared lol) in it :lol


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't see the problem with Zig Zag fighting AJ. As someone said this is obviously something to pass the time for Rumble. And it's been proven that Dolph can put on good matches and AJ is one hell of a banger himself so if nothing else this'll be a great match and I can't wait for it personally.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Injury to Zack Ryder. 

Usos spitting straight FIRE on Talking Smack. 

Hell, I'm down for the Usos to slide into that spot with Wyatt/Orton.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Usos just roasting all the other tag team contenders :lmao

Edit: The Usos turning heel has to be the best decision to have happened to them this year.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Smackdown has such a small roster, and as I thought I'm getting a little bored. Dont get me wrong they have a talented band of guys, but Zack Ryder being a number one contender in 2016 is laughable to me. And that 4 way :lmao.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Usos :lol 

"AA.. Squashed them. Who next?"

"Hype Bros.. Squashed them. Who else?"

"Slater and Rhyno... We done squashed them. Who else?"

"Ascension... Who else?" 

:HA :HA :HA


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Rated R™ said:


> I understand that, which fan doesn't?
> 
> My point is, because this is Ziggler we're talking about, this isn't no pass time, this is legit burial.
> 
> The guy's been fed into so many "pass time" feuds that by now most of the audience has picked up on the burial that awaits rather than the upcoming filler feud of his.



Well Ziggler isn't one of the guys they value highly. He's not somebody they see as a long term asset like Ambrose,Rollins,Owens, Reigns, Wyatt and Balor. Or a top veteran like Cena or Orton and now AJ. Or even guys like Jericho or Miz who are entertaining heels who get big spots because their entertaining on the mic. Even though they lose a lot of matches overall. Ziggler over enough with the audience and good in the ring. So he's used to put over hotter acts and get's most his singles wins vs jobbers. That's what Ziggler is and it's not going to change at this point.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> The Usos :lol
> 
> "AA.. Squashed them. Who next?"
> 
> ...


That was hilarious! 

I also liked the part when Bryan shook Jimmy's hand and called him "Shawn," and then he offered to shake Jey's hand and called him "Marty" but he refused. Then, Jimmy ends up saying "nah, come on. Show some love for him, Uce! He could give us a spot for the number one contenderships!" (while saying it in front of Bryan too) :lmao


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

imthegame19 said:


> Well Ziggler isn't one of the guys they value highly. He's not somebody they see as a long term asset like Ambrose,Rollins,Owens, Reigns, Wyatt and Balor. Or a top veteran like Cena or Orton and now AJ. Or even guys like Jericho or Miz who are entertaining heels who get big spots because their entertaining on the mic. Even though they lose a lot of matches overall. Ziggler over enough with the audience and good in the ring. So he's used to put over hotter acts and get's most his singles wins vs jobbers. That's what Ziggler is and it's not going to change at this point.


I know that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Uso's were fantastic on Talking Smack :lol

Shawn and Marty :lmao

Heel Uso's are the best.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

Ace said:


> Uso's were fantastic on Talking Smack :lol


They were but on the flip side Alexa Bliss was just awful on it.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

TaterTots said:


> They were but on the flip side Alexa Bliss was just awful on it.


Did she cry and cut a face promo again?


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Did she cry and cut a face promo again?


No but she was quite dull on it and her "acting" was just off. See for yourself:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

TaterTots said:


> No but she was quite dull on it and her "acting" was just off. See for yourself:


She'll get a pass because she's hot, If this was Charlotte or Sasha they would get shit. Shit I defended Sasha again.:frown2:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Bliss always comes off so awkward and bad on Talking Smack, shes so comfortable cutting promos in the ring but on Talking Smack its almost like she gets nervous and can't turn on her heel charisma.

On another note we need The Uso's on Talking Smack every week, lol those guys as heels are pure gold, lol they just straight up buried the whole tag division and deservedly so.

Tell em Uce
"Hype Bros"
"Joke!"
"Breezango"
"Joke!"
"Heath Slater and Rhyno"
"Joke!"
"Ascension"
"Joke!"

Lol oh man those guys have just became so entertaining since turning heel.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I have to admit, I been kinda tuning out of this show lately. The lack of starpower is hurting it greatly. The James Ellsworth stuff was funny but it has made me realize how much this show is hurting for main event stars. No Cena doesn't help either. I didn't care much about the guys in the main event match besides Ambrose because Ziggler's booking is all over the place and its hard to care about Luke Harper. Ziggler winning goes to show the lack of depth they have. 

Many of the tag teams are a joke too (which the Usos brought a good point on Talking Smack). This Bray Wyatt/Orton team up is interesting but it made the mid-card look so weak. I hope they won't be Tag Champs for so long. Figures the Alexa Bliss/Becky Lynch wasn't going to end yet. That finish made sense. Poor Carmella still coming out to crickets after all the beatdowns she gave Nikki.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

https://streamable.com/a3hw


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Overall this felt like a much better show with no real Ellsworth involvement.

That tag team Battle Royal was a mess though. While it was good to finally see some of the underused teams get a push, it was so random and with no build up that it was just weird to see The Ascension and Breezango get to look good. I liked it but it was executed poorly.

The women on SDL are really struggling though. None of them feel important at all, and Nikkis stuck in this godawful feud.

A Miz and Styles tag team would be FANTASTIC. And a Miz v Styles feud, even Heel vs Heel feels likely, and it feels big enough that WWE could actually go with it.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The opening segment alone was awesome. Reallly like the chemistry between AJ and The Miz. It was refreshing to see heels to get along but also aim for each others accolades. They are - after all - the two of the absolute best wrestlers of the company this year. Tease between the two was great but also disappointing. Tease of Harper was another one. I really hoped that he would win after The Miz gone.

However, The Miz vs Dean feud have to be great. AJ vs Dolph? Meh.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't understand the purpose of interaction between Miz and Styles at the beginning of the show if Styles is gonna face Ziggler instead. Seems like a missed opportunity for a good heel on heel feud. Oh well at least Ziggler will likely put on a decent match.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I don't understand the purpose of interaction between Miz and Styles at the beginning of the show if Styles is gonna face Ziggler instead. Seems like a missed opportunity for a good heel on heel feud. Oh well at least Ziggler will likely put on a decent match.


It felt like a tease of a feud to come. Dunno if AJ will hold the Title long enough but Miz vs. AJ/whoever the WWE Champ is at the time feels like a lock for 2017. And it was also just a fun interaction of the two guys who are carrying the entire WWE product.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Rated R Maryse said:


> It felt like a tease of a feud to come. Dunno if AJ will hold the Title long enough but Miz vs. AJ/whoever the WWE Champ is at the time feels like a lock for 2017. And it was also just a fun interaction of the two guys who are carrying the entire WWE product.


Yeah, I can't deny it was a fun tease. Just wish I could see it fleshing out in the near future. You gotta strike while the iron is hot and AJ and Miz are surely the best part of SDL right now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Yeah, I can't deny it was a fun tease. Just wish I could see it fleshing out in the near future. You gotta strike while the iron is hot and AJ and Miz are surely the best part of SDL right now.


Agreed entirely. And the time is now or very, very soon. Cant see it happening during WM season, and if this feud happens in like a years time when both guys have lost their Titles and AJ is face it wont be as good as it would be right now. These two guys are the best things going in WWE, tehy both have a lot of momentum, both are over with the fans, both are doing good-great as heels and are fantastic Champions. Its too perfect, it has to happen before things change too much.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Smackdown is very weak up top. It should rotate between Styles, Ambrose, Ziggler, Miz with Kane as a stop gap. Cena & Orton will likely have it sooner or later. But I hope not. Cena doesn't need the belt and Orton should feud with Bray first.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Dean definetly seems...darker and more moody. Hope they stay with it and don't chicken out if a few mom's and kids boo once he lays out a beloved babyface. Antihero Dean is the only version of a "face" Ambrose that gets over to the extent they're going to need him to be given the age of the the rest of the top guys. He needs to be as anti-Cena as possible and Vince is going to have to resist the urge to have him cosplay and perform slapstick comedy over these next three months. This is arguably the most significant stretch of his career heading into WM, imo.


From the yt highlight yeah he seemed moody as hell


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

TaterTots said:


> but on the flip side Alexa Bliss was just awful on it





SAMCRO said:


> God Bliss always comes off so awkward and bad on Talking Smack, shes so comfortable cutting promos in the ring but on Talking Smack its almost like she gets nervous and can't turn on her heel charisma.


Clearly that segment was over your heads. 




ThEmB0neZ said:


> She'll get a pass because she's hot, If this was Charlotte or Sasha they would get shit. Shit I defended Sasha again.:frown2:


Weird because I've seen a few people in this thread not giving her a pass.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

SD is lacking faces. They are so desperate they're giving Ziggler another chance.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Three thoughts dominate my entire opinion on this episode:

1) Holy shit, Luke Harper is awesome.

2) Oh goodie, we all get to enjoy a few weeks of Ziggler making whiny promos where he screams like a bitch to try and seem angry or intense before inevitably failing to achieve any success in his thrown-together feud with AJ Styles.

3) The Miz is the SmackDown MVP from now until the end of time and that Miz TV segment basically proved that the potential is there for a really damn awesome Miz vs AJ Styles feud down the road, probably after one of them but not the other has lost his respective championship. Also I like they made AJ the typical 'just walks away' heel while the Miz actually got in the ring and handed Ziggler his arse when he was taunted.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Three thoughts dominate my entire opinion on this episode:
> 
> 1) Holy shit, Luke Harper is awesome.
> 
> ...


 May be because of his injury, but I love how he picks his moments and walked away like "Nah, this isn't worth my time".


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> May be because of his injury, but I love how he picks his moments and walked away like "Nah, this isn't worth my time".


Yeah his injury is working well in that regard. He sits back and lets everyone else destroy each other.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Harper should really be trying to gain midcard gold and have him and the Wyatts have all the gold whilst Wyatt goes for the main title too (unsettling Randy as he feels he should be the champion etc.).


----------

